# Ideas for an outdoor rabbit run



## Arwen

I am looking for ideas to build an outdoor run. I want something as big as I can possibly make it but also lightweight so I can move it around to different areas. I need it to be safe from predators. Also am looking for an inexpensive way to build it.


----------



## jcottonl02

My Dad built my run. I am not entirely sure what wood it is made out of, but it is heavy, so he attached a set of wheels to one end, which can be 'fixed' into place, and then the whole thing lifted from one side, and wheeled to a new spot .
Mine is about 12ftx 8ft, which seems a great size for my two buns. 

The lid is heavy, and opens from the middle into two triangles. 












There's a partition in the middle, for when I am not there, because they aren't completely fully bonded yet. So if I know I won't be able to supervise fully, the partition goes up.








You can see that the wire used isn't chicken wire- it is sturdy and very strong, which is what you need for an outdoor run.

I don't actually have a picture of how the lid lifts, but if you imagine the lid as two parts. You lift from the middle of each half, and it comes up, and starts moving to one side, into a skinny triangle, and sits there quite happily.

Jen


----------



## Arwen

I was hoping you would respond lol. You mentioned in another post that your run moves...thought I would try to steal that idea  Awesome run and cute bunny! Can you lift that yourself to move it?


----------



## jcottonl02

Lol  I hope this will help, cos it really helped me.

I used to drag the run around the garden, and ended up spraining my back muscles- really thought id done my back in or something. Was so scary. 

So my Dad fitted the wheels on one end- kind made it like a wheelbarrow? Lift one end, wheels at another, and wheel it around. It's so easy to move now. Cos it's physics really- pivot in the right place. Now...what is the equation. Force= angle x the distance force is away from the pivot. 
Something like that. I hated physics. But it is just very easy to move now.

Look at the first pic. The wheels SHOULD be sitting at the top of that metal thing, but I just hadn't put them away. The wheels are attached by a long metal pole, and sit in the indent in the top of the metal thing. Then I bring them down when I want to the move the run, and clip them in at the bottom.
They aren't clipped in there, but when they ARE clipped in, it lifts that end off the ground slightly, so more of the wheel is in contact with the ground. So i obviously can't leave it like that cos there'll be a gap that the rabbits could possibly squeeze under, so that's why the wheels move upwards and get locked above the ground.

I'll ask my Dad exactly how he did it, and let u know, cos it really is SO great.

That means the lid and the whole run can be really quite heavy and sturdy, so protecting the buns etc. but I can also move it.

Jen


----------



## Arwen

If you don't mind I added you as a friend. I have an old dog run on the side of our garage. If I can find a way to put a top on it, that may work as well. Might be cheaper too until I can get materials for a mobile one. I'm making a vet appointment for her next week so that will drain the funds for a few weeks lol.

Any instructions from your dad would be great! Did you stain it? Is it really 8ft wide? In the picture, it looks like about 4 or 5 feet wide.


----------



## jcottonl02

No not at all - but added as a friend where lol? .

Well my Dad actually made the run I have now out of a previous one, and then new wood etc., not to waste the old wood, which was brand new and very good.






The ends, and the middle of the new one are the modified sides of this one I think 

So yeah- my point- def recycle any 'old' wood. It saves you money, and as long as it's still in good condition then there is not point in wasting it! 

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02

Ooh I found it- in profile? How do you add people? I had never seen that before?


----------



## Arwen

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> No not at all - but added as a friend where lol? .
> 
> Well my Dad actually made the run I have now out of a previous one, and then new wood etc., not to waste the old wood, which was brand new and very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ends, and the middle of the new one are the modified sides of this one I think
> 
> So yeah- my point- def recycle any 'old' wood. It saves you money, and as long as it's still in good condition then there is not point in wasting it!
> 
> Jen


I don't know where lol. I just saw the add a friend button, figure I'd find it later lol Where did you get that giant stick ball?? 
Made an appointment for Arwen...unfortunately they can't get her in until May 3rd.


----------



## Wabbit71

Yes, im going to be the lucky one that gets to build Arwen's bun run lol. Any details on the blueprints would be very handy.


----------



## jcottonl02

It has been altered fairly recently because some of the wood was being quite chewed down the bottom, so the bars actually started to come away from the frame. So my Dad had to take it apart and rebuilt it adding new wood in there, so it may be slightly smaller than it used to be. That's why it's a different colour to some of the previous photos I have of it. But I am pretty sure it used to be around 7.5/8ft:?, and I don't think it's been made thaatt much smaller. It is most definately not 4 though lol!! I'll get my Dad to properly measure it again tomorrow, and I'll let you know, if it really interests you :thumbup

Good luck with building yours
Jen


----------



## jcottonl02

I do apologise- just shy of 6foot. Still a brilliant size though. Just measured it with my tape measure. In the dark and the wet lol....:?
And cameras don't always show reality - like when they show me as a big ol' heffalump....oh wait...that's true.....


----------



## jcottonl02

*Wabbit71 wrote: *


> Yes, im going to be the lucky one that gets to build Arwen's bun run lol. Any details on the blueprints would be very handy.



I got the willow ball at a pet store- so expensive though!! It was like over a fiver for that (pounds not dollars), but they love it! Love to throw it around etc. 

I'll ask him how he started kinda thing, the steps he took to making it. I'm still absolutely amazed at some of the things he can make. I just don't understand how he can fit it all together and keep it standing and sturdy!!!



Jen


----------



## Arwen

cool! appreciate it. I had a smaller ball like that and it only took her a couple minutes to destroy it lol.


----------



## Aliceandbuns

Jen, I just love your rabbit run! Your Dad is very skillful. I'd love to have one. I may not have all of the skills or tools to do this. Everything on line looks shabby. I want my bunnies safe. They are my world. 

BTW, I bonded my buns in a garden sized bathtub. I put down blankets, throw rugs and a pillow for me. All 3 of us got into the tub. In 3 sessions they were bonded. And, I got to bond with them one in one and with both of them together. Neat experience.

Alice


----------

